# Holding food in mouth



## Tmhouse (Dec 6, 2011)

Hi guys,
Loofah has developed a habit of holding food in her mouth practically all the time. She looks like a baseball player with a wad of chewing tobacco. I took her to the vet and they saw no gum, mouth, or teeth issues. Has anyone else had a hedgie do this?
Thanks.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

I have a dog that will do this and it's funny to watch,she will grab like 5-6 kibbles and carry them around for several minutes before eating. Sorry I know that's not much help,maybe someone with more exp. will be through shortly, hope all is well with your hog.


----------

